# Hughes: Two More Fights Before Retirement



## Andrew Green (Nov 11, 2006)

There have been rumblings from the Miletich camp for several months that UFC welterweight champion Matt Hughes was considering winding down his extraordinary career. 

Hughes recently confirmed to Sherdog.com that he indeed plans on fighting out his current UFC contract, which will have one bout left following his title defense against Georges St. Pierre on Nov. 18, before retiring from active participation in the sport of mixed martial arts. 


http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles.asp?n_id=6087


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hopefully he will end on a strong note


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 11, 2006)

With St. Pierre holding the belt 

(Got to support the Canadian )


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> With St. Pierre holding the belt
> 
> (Got to support the Canadian )


 

Yea I believe he is ready for him this time


----------



## zDom (Nov 11, 2006)

Just watched the live (?) interview with Matt Hughes and Georges St. Pierre.

Kudos for acting like athletes instead of Pro Wrestlers during the interview, but then I've always thought these two in particular were class acts (er.... except that Georges speech following the Hughes/BJ fight, which Georges said he later apologized for).

Hughes said he still has several years left in him during this interview, btw.

But Matt Serra or Chris Lytle? I don't think those fellas are in the same league. Maybe they will prove me wrong here in a few minutes when they fight


----------



## zDom (Nov 11, 2006)

Just watched Serra vs. Lytle. Not a terribly exciting match, but a nice effort by both competitors.

Serra wins by split decision.

I still don't think Serra is ready for Hughes or St. Pierre. I think Serra could really benefit from two or three more fights before facing either of them.

I'd be interested in hearing what you guys think.


----------



## Cujo (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, admittedly Im a little biased as I have trained with Chris and he attends most of our events, buuut. While I will grant that Serra neutralized Chris's stand up quite well, Chris did the same for Serra's ground game and did have the first takedown. He also delivered some good shots to Serra's ribs. I think Chris shoulda had the decision my a narrow margin or at least gone to another round.

Cujo


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 12, 2006)

If Hughes dose call it time to retire I hope he retires not just go to another federation or stop for a while then try a come back. He has had a good run in the UFC and I would like to see him go out on top


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 12, 2006)

Cujo said:


> Ok, admittedly Im a little biased as I have trained with Chris and he attends most of our events, buuut. While I will grant that Serra neutralized Chris's stand up quite well, Chris did the same for Serra's ground game and did have the first takedown. He also delivered some good shots to Serra's ribs. I think Chris shoulda had the decision my a narrow margin or at least gone to another round.
> 
> Cujo


 
I was pulling for Chris. I am not sure what fight the judges where watching.Two of them had it scored it 30-27 for Serra and one had it 30-27 for Lytle. I don't think either one of them won/Loss all three rounds. I could of seen it more like 29-28, but thought they should have gone to a four round.


----------



## zDom (Nov 12, 2006)

Kempojujutsu said:


> ... but thought they should have gone to a four round.



I completely agree.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 13, 2006)

Good for him, that he can retire while he's still at the top of his game.  

I would have hoped that he could continue on for more years, and become an elder statesman (like Couture), but I have to respect him for being who he is and doing what he does.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 13, 2006)

zDom said:


> Just watched Serra vs. Lytle. Not a terribly exciting match, but a nice effort by both competitors.
> 
> Serra wins by split decision.
> 
> ...


 

Hello all,

I watched the Ultimate Finale.  My BJJ - Vaghi student pal was up for the weekend.  I thought that Matt and George were awesome in their interview.  Just a class act.  Now Serra beating Lytle off a split decision.  I was a bit amazed.  It should have gone one more round. PFFFT!  I myself felt cheated that it didn't.  I do say that it was a great effort by both competitors.

I have to say that if Serra face Matt or George then it could be very, very bad for him.  Who's to say?  

I do think that the fight between Matt and George should be good though.  Looking forward to it this weekend.


----------



## zDom (Nov 13, 2006)

I will probably cut and paste this to the thread on "heavy hands," but if you get a chance, watch the last Hughes/BJ fight.

Watch how Hughes keeps his eyes locked on his opponent, even when he is getting hit. Watch his accuracy: Hughes doesn't waste many punches. Watch how he keeps his shoulders over his hips, for the most part.

Now compare that to the striking in the Serra / Lytle match. They take their eyes off opponent, let shoulders get way out in front of their hips, and (no surprise here) end up missing with about 8 our of 10 punches.

People always say Hughes is a "grappler," but IMO he is one of the best strikers I've seen in UFC matches. Solid technique.

I'm hoping St. Pierre will give a good fight, but I really think Hughes is going to beat him.

And Serra is definately NOT ready, as far as the stand-up part of the fight goes, to face Hughes.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 14, 2006)

am I the only one who doesn't doubt serra can win over hughes?

firstly, hughes style is to take his opponent down and beat on them, or submit them. Hughes will not submit Serra, and just take a look at all of serra's fights...He was finished once, by a hail mary spinning backfist by shonie (which was almost duplicated on TUF 4). 
Watch Serra vs. Curran (UFC 46). Hughes doesn't have 1/10th the Jiu-jitsu skill curran does IMO, and if Serra can somehow get even to half guard on hughes, I think it will end. He has more ability to finish than BJ does, and BJ nearly finished hughes in the last fight.

also, Serra in many people's minds won when he fought BJ back in 2002. 


Serra also has good stand-up. take a look at Parisyan vs. Serra at 53. Serra clocked parisyan very early on and dropped him. Karo isn't the best striker mind you, but neither is hughes. Yves edwards is a great KO artist and Serra beat him. 

I'm pulling for Pierre in this next fight, so I am hoping it's Serra vs. Pierre. that would make a better fight anyway. 

but as for Hughes vs. Serra...I'd bet Serra could take it.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 16, 2006)

I Definitely think Hughes had to bring his striking to another level in order to beat Penn in the last fight, but I'm not sure he's going to get the win against St Pierre, I think Georges is ready for him.  I just think St Pierre has a rounder and more fluid game, I tend to think that St Pierre could get the win from anywhere, whereas I feel like for hughes to win it would have to be by playing his specific game.

As for Matt Serra, I think he's definitely going to have to step it up if he wants a chance at the title.  Both Hughes and St Pierre have been tough and active opponents competing at the highest levels of their division for a while, and while Serra's a great jits guy, I don't think he can rely on his grappling skills for mma.  And not to knock them or anything, but I just don't think the ultimate fighter contestents, in spite of them being UFC fighters this year, are competing at as high of a level.  They never seem to be in as good of shape, and the fights always look sloppier.  But that being said, I definitely think Serra is capable, so it'll be interesting to see.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 17, 2006)

It would be nice to see Matt in Pride just to see him against other competitors than the same people.  Has had a great run though.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 20, 2006)

With the loss now, is Matt retired, or a rematch?


----------



## Odin (Nov 21, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> With the loss now, is Matt retired, or a rematch?


 
Matt has a thing about revenge his losses so we might see another one.
Matt has lost the hunger he really didnt take GSp seriously and got schooled on MMA stand up.


----------



## zDom (Nov 21, 2006)

zDom said:


> People always say Hughes is a "grappler," but IMO he is one of the best strikers I've seen in UFC matches. Solid technique.
> 
> I'm hoping St. Pierre will give a good fight, but I really think Hughes is going to beat him.



Well, looks like I was wrong  Matt tried to play the standup game with GSP and got rocked doing it.

Great job by GSP and (salute!) to those who believed in him.


----------



## zDom (Nov 21, 2006)

Odin said:


> Matt has lost the hunger he really didnt take GSp seriously and got schooled on MMA stand up.



I agree, Odin.

Except the "MMA standup" part: GSP's background is Kyokushin karate, not the Muay Thai usually studied by MMA types.

So in a sense, he used the "ineffective" karate and beat MMA training, neh?

I guess I now have the video proof that high kicking is viable in MMA contests


----------



## Odin (Nov 23, 2006)

zDom said:


> I agree, Odin.
> 
> Except the "MMA standup" part: GSP's background is Kyokushin karate, not the Muay Thai usually studied by MMA types.
> 
> ...


 

Isn't Kyokushin a carbon copy of muay thai?
I think without the Gi its very hard to tell the two apart...after all GSP was hardly in Horse stance now was he never the less its called Mixed Martial Arts for a reason if he was just kyokushin im sure his takedown defence would not have been as good.

who said high kicking wasnt viable in MMA??Im sure Mirko ''cro cop'' would be the first to disagree him being an open weight mma champion and all.(not to mention an endless list, if your interested im sure youtube have a video dedicated to MMA High kick knockouts )

but as MMA stand-up goes GSP owned Hughes....especially since he was very calm with his movements as opposed to near manic style of the chute box camp! ( : 
[/B]


----------

